# How much to install hydraulics on 63 impala?



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

Is that about right for 2 pumps 4 battery setup? I didn't think it cost that much. I see 2 pump kits for $1,000 - $1,500.. I didn't think it would cost another $1500 to install it. 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

If you are somewhat mechanically inclined you can do it yourself. Impalas are the easiest to lift. Theres more than enough info on this site to what you thru it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Walk^


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

We do our installs for 2350.00 with 6 batts, extended uppers and coils in the front, powerballs and coilover rear.


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

lone star said:


> If you are somewhat mechanically inclined you can do it yourself. Impalas are the easiest to lift. Theres more than enough info on this site to what you thru it.


I'm fairly mechanically inclined. But I'm not good at welding.. or should I say, I've never welded before.. Thanks.. I'm researching my ass off.. thanks again!


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

LunaticMark said:


> We do our installs for 2350.00 with 6 batts, extended uppers and coils in the front, powerballs and coilover rear.


Where you located at? $2350 I can drop the car off tomorrow... well.. if you were in the Tampa bay area.. which I assume you're not.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lol


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

typical labor rates for a shop install should be 1500+ it doesnt sound too far off. but alot of shops are different and you get different options with the installs. for example some shop will let cars leave without reinforcements, some wont. some use used batteries some use new. some extend arms some dont and so on. if you decide to find a shop for your work do your homework and ask as many questions as possible, dont be ashamed to learn about the shop your go with


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*btw 94fleetwoodswanging is in your area I believe, and he does very nice work.


*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/6080-94fleetwoodswangin.html


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *btw 94fleetwoodswanging is in your area I believe, and he does very nice work.
> 
> 
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/6080-94fleetwoodswangin.html


Big thanks, Empire! I'll most likely be hitting you guys up for some more parts in the near future. I just removed the home depot grade 8 bolts that didn't fit your trailing arms.. kinda loose, and put in the proper 9/16th bolts and removed the plastic shrink wrap. Do you use any kind of locktite or anyting on your bolts to your trailing arms? I got lock washers on my bolts.. but was thinking locktite might be good idea. What are your thoughts? 

Oh and that Guy lives in Plant City too. Might have to hit him up to assist with fabricating something for a wishbone or ybone.. Which raises another question? Wishbone, Ybone, or upper adjustable trailing arms? I see you sell them all.. I got a 63 Impala.

Thanks!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

they covered most of the bases, but those kits you see don't have batteries either. Out in cali we getting em for 70-80 a pop.

Ybone you don't have to weld to the rear end, just another bracket to the frame. wishbone you have to add a bracket to the frame and to the pumpkin on the rearend.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Schidek said:


> Big thanks, Empire! I'll most likely be hitting you guys up for some more parts in the near future. I just removed the home depot grade 8 bolts that didn't fit your trailing arms.. kinda loose, and put in the proper 9/16th bolts and removed the plastic shrink wrap. Do you use any kind of locktite or anyting on your bolts to your trailing arms? I got lock washers on my bolts.. but was thinking locktite might be good idea. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Oh and that Guy lives in Plant City too. Might have to hit him up to assist with fabricating something for a wishbone or ybone.. Which raises another question? Wishbone, Ybone, or upper adjustable trailing arms? I see you sell them all.. I got a 63 Impala.
> 
> Thanks!!


Of you're going with your stock rear, go y bone..


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

@TKO818, Y-Bone it is!! Thanks!!


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! So a Y-bone will just mount directly on? No welding involved? I'll have to get underneath my car again and take a look. Does it go where the Banana bar currently is? Then I can remove the panhard bar?<br><br>Much respect to LIL members! Thanks man!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ditch the panhard bar and cut off the mount on the rear for looks.. then you'll have to drill out the holes on the frame for the y bone. It does mount onto the stock rear end and frame.location were the banana bar is, but obviously you'll need to drill the holes for the other side of the y. No welder needed


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

I was under their today taking a look while I was removing my bent ass drive shaft..lol That is what I thought I'd do.. drill out some holes and mount it, but thanks for confirming that! 



















Soon I'll be chasing down a telescoping drive shaft / slip yoke with HD Carrier bearing. Then the Y-Bone, prolly from Empire Customs. I love their 2x3 rear trailing arms!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Do work do work


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

lone star said:


> If you are somewhat mechanically inclined you can do it yourself. Impalas are the easiest to lift. Theres more than enough info on this site to what you thru it.


thx man! I took your advice after talking with Kakalak last November. Glad I went that route. Learning a lot (the hard way..lol) but it's a lot of fun too


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> Do work do work


I've ran the 9 wire, speaker wire, and quick disconnect wire to the front seat. Wired up my 6x9's and lightly sanded and the quick disconnect (so it comes out easy) then mounted it. 




















I initially wanted to mount it under the seat so I could reach down with two hands and shut off the hydro's in a hurry. But the bolt to the seat on that side broke off and I didn't want to mess with it. So I mounted it between the seat and the door on the floor. Reached down and tested removing.. no problems!


----------

